# Can't detect wireless networks on a Dell Latitude E6400

## iisundefined

I copied and pasted this from linuxquestions.org, because I wasn't getting any answers over there. Thanks guys!

Alright, I'm a total n00b at Linux/Gentoo specifically. I've got it booting from a thumb drive using Universal-USB-installer-v1.5.1.exe from http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/

I'm using Windows Vista at this point in time. Booting is not a problem. Gentoo loads up just fine, and runs well. The problem comes when I want to do anything on the internet, because it won't recognize any of the numerous WiFi signals around my house, let alone my own. I found http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=3#doc_chap1 which tells me that in order to manually configure web access, I need to know my IP address, netmask, broadcast, gateway, and name servers. I don't know how to find any of these things, or even if they'll help me. 

My computer specs (found by running msconfig32) are as follows: 

```

SYSTEM SUMMARY

OS Name   Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Business

Version   6.0.6001 Service Pack 1 Build 6001

Other OS Description    Not Available

OS Manufacturer   Microsoft Corporation

System Name   BIG1

System Manufacturer   Dell Inc.

System Model   Latitude E6400

System Type   X86-based PC

Processor   Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P8400  @ 2.26GHz, 2268 Mhz, 2 Core(s), 2 Logical Processor(s)

BIOS Version/Date   Dell Inc. A14, 5/11/2009

SMBIOS Version   2.4

Windows Directory   C:\Windows

System Directory   C:\Windows\system32

Boot Device   \Device\HarddiskVolume3

Locale   United States

Hardware Abstraction Layer   Version = "6.0.6001.18104"

Time Zone   US Mountain Standard Time

Installed Physical Memory (RAM)   2.00 GB

Total Physical Memory   1.99 GB

Available Physical Memory   955 MB

Total Virtual Memory   4.21 GB

Available Virtual Memory   2.91 GB

Page File Space   2.28 GB

Page File   C:\pagefile.sys

```

```
NETWORK->ADAPTER

Name   [00000000] WAN Miniport (L2TP)

Adapter Type   Not Available

Product Type   WAN Miniport (L2TP)

Installed   Yes

PNP Device ID   ROOT\MS_L2TPMINIPORT\0000

Last Reset   5/4/2010 8:08 PM

Index   0

Service Name   Rasl2tp

IP Address   Not Available

IP Subnet   Not Available

Default IP Gateway   Not Available

DHCP Enabled   No

DHCP Server   Not Available

DHCP Lease Expires   Not Available

DHCP Lease Obtained   Not Available

MAC Address   Not Available

Driver   c:\windows\system32\drivers\rasl2tp.sys (6.0.6001.18000, 74.50 KB (76,288 bytes), 1/20/2008 7:25 PM)

   

Name   [00000001] WAN Miniport (PPTP)

Adapter Type   Wide Area Network (WAN)

Product Type   WAN Miniport (PPTP)

Installed   Yes

PNP Device ID   ROOT\MS_PPTPMINIPORT\0000

Last Reset   5/4/2010 8:08 PM

Index   1

Service Name   PptpMiniport

IP Address   Not Available

IP Subnet   Not Available

Default IP Gateway   Not Available

DHCP Enabled   No

DHCP Server   Not Available

DHCP Lease Expires   Not Available

DHCP Lease Obtained   Not Available

MAC Address   50:50:54:50:30:30

Driver   c:\windows\system32\drivers\raspptp.sys (6.0.6001.18000, 61.50 KB (62,976 bytes), 1/20/2008 7:25 PM)

   

Name   [00000002] WAN Miniport (PPPOE)

Adapter Type   Wide Area Network (WAN)

Product Type   WAN Miniport (PPPOE)

Installed   Yes

PNP Device ID   ROOT\MS_PPPOEMINIPORT\0000

Last Reset   5/4/2010 8:08 PM

Index   2

Service Name   RasPppoe

IP Address   Not Available

IP Subnet   Not Available

Default IP Gateway   Not Available

DHCP Enabled   No

DHCP Server   Not Available

DHCP Lease Expires   Not Available

DHCP Lease Obtained   Not Available

MAC Address   33:50:6F:45:30:30

Driver   c:\windows\system32\drivers\raspppoe.sys (6.0.6001.18000, 40.50 KB (41,472 bytes), 1/20/2008 7:24 PM)

   

Name   [00000003] WAN Miniport (IPv6)

Adapter Type   Not Available

Product Type   WAN Miniport (IPv6)

Installed   Yes

PNP Device ID   ROOT\MS_NDISWANIPV6\0000

Last Reset   5/4/2010 8:08 PM

Index   3

Service Name   NdisWan

IP Address   Not Available

IP Subnet   Not Available

Default IP Gateway   Not Available

DHCP Enabled   No

DHCP Server   Not Available

DHCP Lease Expires   Not Available

DHCP Lease Obtained   Not Available

MAC Address   Not Available

Driver   c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndiswan.sys (6.0.6001.18000, 118.50 KB (121,344 bytes), 1/20/2008 7:24 PM)

   

Name   [00000004] Intel(R) 82567LM Gigabit Network Connection

Adapter Type   Ethernet 802.3

Product Type   Intel(R) 82567LM Gigabit Network Connection

Installed   Yes

PNP Device ID   PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_10F5&SUBSYS_02331028&REV_03\3&2ACF1E9&0&C8

Last Reset   5/4/2010 8:08 PM

Index   4

Service Name   e1yexpress

IP Address   Not Available

IP Subnet   Not Available

Default IP Gateway   Not Available

DHCP Enabled   Yes

DHCP Server   Not Available

DHCP Lease Expires   Not Available

DHCP Lease Obtained   Not Available

MAC Address   00:24:E8:A0:23:77

Memory Address   0xF6FE0000-0xF6FFFFFF

Memory Address   0xF6FDB000-0xF6FDBFFF

IRQ Channel   IRQ 4294967294

Driver   c:\windows\system32\drivers\e1y6032.sys (9.50.14.2, 219.13 KB (224,384 bytes), 5/30/2009 3:27 PM)

   

Name   [00000005] Microsoft ISATAP Adapter

Adapter Type   Tunnel

Product Type   Microsoft ISATAP Adapter

Installed   Yes

PNP Device ID   ROOT\*ISATAP\0000

Last Reset   5/4/2010 8:08 PM

Index   5

Service Name   tunnel

IP Address   Not Available

IP Subnet   Not Available

Default IP Gateway   Not Available

DHCP Enabled   No

DHCP Server   Not Available

DHCP Lease Expires   Not Available

DHCP Lease Obtained   Not Available

MAC Address   Not Available

Driver   c:\windows\system32\drivers\tunnel.sys (6.0.6001.18000, 22.50 KB (23,040 bytes), 1/20/2008 7:24 PM)

   

Name   [00000006] WAN Miniport (IP)

Adapter Type   Not Available

Product Type   WAN Miniport (IP)

Installed   Yes

PNP Device ID   ROOT\MS_NDISWANIP\0000

Last Reset   5/4/2010 8:08 PM

Index   6

Service Name   NdisWan

IP Address   Not Available

IP Subnet   Not Available

Default IP Gateway   Not Available

DHCP Enabled   No

DHCP Server   Not Available

DHCP Lease Expires   Not Available

DHCP Lease Obtained   Not Available

MAC Address   Not Available

Driver   c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndiswan.sys (6.0.6001.18000, 118.50 KB (121,344 bytes), 1/20/2008 7:24 PM)

   

Name   [00000007] Microsoft Tun Miniport Adapter

Adapter Type   Ethernet 802.3

Product Type   Microsoft Tun Miniport Adapter

Installed   Yes

PNP Device ID   ROOT\*TUNMP\0000

Last Reset   5/4/2010 8:08 PM

Index   7

Service Name   tunmp

IP Address   Not Available

IP Subnet   Not Available

Default IP Gateway   Not Available

DHCP Enabled   No

DHCP Server   Not Available

DHCP Lease Expires   Not Available

DHCP Lease Obtained   Not Available

MAC Address   02:00:54:55:4E:01

Driver   c:\windows\system32\drivers\tunmp.sys (6.0.6001.18000, 15.00 KB (15,360 bytes), 1/20/2008 7:24 PM)

   

Name   [00000008] Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100 AGN

Adapter Type   Ethernet 802.3

Product Type   Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100 AGN

Installed   Yes

PNP Device ID   PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4232&SUBSYS_13218086&REV_00\4&2E902701&0&00E1

Last Reset   5/4/2010 8:08 PM

Index   8

Service Name   NETw5v32

IP Address   192.168.1.105, fe80::5c65:3d64:1fc6:f03d

IP Subnet   255.255.255.0, 64

Default IP Gateway   192.168.1.1

DHCP Enabled   Yes

DHCP Server   192.168.1.1

DHCP Lease Expires   5/5/2010 8:11 PM

DHCP Lease Obtained   5/4/2010 8:11 PM

MAC Address   00:22:FB:1E:12:F6

Memory Address   0xF1FFE000-0xF1FFFFFF

IRQ Channel   IRQ 4294967293

Driver   c:\windows\system32\drivers\netw5v32.sys (12.1.2.1, 3.50 MB (3,666,432 bytes), 9/25/2008 5:37 AM)

   

Name   [00000009] RAS Async Adapter

Adapter Type   Not Available

Product Type   RAS Async Adapter

Installed   Yes

PNP Device ID   Not Available

Last Reset   5/4/2010 8:08 PM

Index   9

Service Name   AsyncMac

IP Address   Not Available

IP Subnet   Not Available

Default IP Gateway   Not Available

DHCP Enabled   No

DHCP Server   Not Available

DHCP Lease Expires   Not Available

DHCP Lease Obtained   Not Available

MAC Address   Not Available

   

Name   [00000010] WAN Miniport (SSTP)

Adapter Type   Not Available

Product Type   WAN Miniport (SSTP)

Installed   Yes

PNP Device ID   ROOT\MS_SSTPMINIPORT\0000

Last Reset   5/4/2010 8:08 PM

Index   10

Service Name   RasSstp

IP Address   Not Available

IP Subnet   Not Available

Default IP Gateway   Not Available

DHCP Enabled   No

DHCP Server   Not Available

DHCP Lease Expires   Not Available

DHCP Lease Obtained   Not Available

MAC Address   Not Available

Driver   c:\windows\system32\drivers\rassstp.sys (6.0.6001.18000, 67.50 KB (69,120 bytes), 1/20/2008 7:25 PM)

   

Name   [00000011] WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)

Adapter Type   Not Available

Product Type   WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)

Installed   Yes

PNP Device ID   ROOT\MS_NDISWANBH\0000

Last Reset   5/4/2010 8:08 PM

Index   11

Service Name   NdisWan

IP Address   Not Available

IP Subnet   Not Available

Default IP Gateway   Not Available

DHCP Enabled   No

DHCP Server   Not Available

DHCP Lease Expires   Not Available

DHCP Lease Obtained   Not Available

MAC Address   Not Available

Driver   c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndiswan.sys (6.0.6001.18000, 118.50 KB (121,344 bytes), 1/20/2008 7:24 PM)

   

Name   [00000012] Microsoft ISATAP Adapter

Adapter Type   Tunnel

Product Type   Microsoft ISATAP Adapter

Installed   Yes

PNP Device ID   ROOT\*ISATAP\0001

Last Reset   5/4/2010 8:08 PM

Index   12

Service Name   tunnel

IP Address   Not Available

IP Subnet   Not Available

Default IP Gateway   Not Available

DHCP Enabled   No

DHCP Server   Not Available

DHCP Lease Expires   Not Available

DHCP Lease Obtained   Not Available

MAC Address   Not Available

Driver   c:\windows\system32\drivers\tunnel.sys (6.0.6001.18000, 22.50 KB (23,040 bytes), 1/20/2008 7:24 PM)

   

Name   [00000013] Microsoft ISATAP Adapter

Adapter Type   Tunnel

Product Type   Microsoft ISATAP Adapter

Installed   Yes

PNP Device ID   ROOT\*ISATAP\0002

Last Reset   5/4/2010 8:08 PM

Index   13

Service Name   tunnel

IP Address   Not Available

IP Subnet   Not Available

Default IP Gateway   Not Available

DHCP Enabled   No

DHCP Server   Not Available

DHCP Lease Expires   Not Available

DHCP Lease Obtained   Not Available

MAC Address   Not Available

Driver   c:\windows\system32\drivers\tunnel.sys (6.0.6001.18000, 22.50 KB (23,040 bytes), 1/20/2008 7:24 PM)

   

Name   [00000014] Microsoft ISATAP Adapter

Adapter Type   Tunnel

Product Type   Microsoft ISATAP Adapter

Installed   Yes

PNP Device ID   ROOT\*ISATAP\0003

Last Reset   5/4/2010 8:08 PM

Index   14

Service Name   tunnel

IP Address   Not Available

IP Subnet   Not Available

Default IP Gateway   Not Available

DHCP Enabled   No

DHCP Server   Not Available

DHCP Lease Expires   Not Available

DHCP Lease Obtained   Not Available

MAC Address   Not Available

Driver   c:\windows\system32\drivers\tunnel.sys (6.0.6001.18000, 22.50 KB (23,040 bytes), 1/20/2008 7:24 PM)

   

Name   [00000015] Microsoft ISATAP Adapter

Adapter Type   Tunnel

Product Type   Microsoft ISATAP Adapter

Installed   Yes

PNP Device ID   ROOT\*ISATAP\0004

Last Reset   5/4/2010 8:08 PM

Index   15

Service Name   tunnel

IP Address   Not Available

IP Subnet   Not Available

Default IP Gateway   Not Available

DHCP Enabled   No

DHCP Server   Not Available

DHCP Lease Expires   Not Available

DHCP Lease Obtained   Not Available

MAC Address   Not Available

Driver   c:\windows\system32\drivers\tunnel.sys (6.0.6001.18000, 22.50 KB (23,040 bytes), 1/20/2008 7:24 PM)

   

Name   [00000016] Microsoft ISATAP Adapter

Adapter Type   Tunnel

Product Type   Microsoft ISATAP Adapter

Installed   Yes

PNP Device ID   ROOT\*ISATAP\0007

Last Reset   5/4/2010 8:08 PM

Index   16

Service Name   tunnel

IP Address   Not Available

IP Subnet   Not Available

Default IP Gateway   Not Available

DHCP Enabled   No

DHCP Server   Not Available

DHCP Lease Expires   Not Available

DHCP Lease Obtained   Not Available

MAC Address   Not Available

Driver   c:\windows\system32\drivers\tunnel.sys (6.0.6001.18000, 22.50 KB (23,040 bytes), 1/20/2008 7:24 PM)

   

Name   [00000017] Microsoft ISATAP Adapter

Adapter Type   Tunnel

Product Type   Microsoft ISATAP Adapter

Installed   Yes

PNP Device ID   ROOT\*ISATAP\0014

Last Reset   5/4/2010 8:08 PM

Index   17

Service Name   tunnel

IP Address   Not Available

IP Subnet   Not Available

Default IP Gateway   Not Available

DHCP Enabled   No

DHCP Server   Not Available

DHCP Lease Expires   Not Available

DHCP Lease Obtained   Not Available

MAC Address   Not Available

Driver   c:\windows\system32\drivers\tunnel.sys (6.0.6001.18000, 22.50 KB (23,040 bytes), 1/20/2008 7:24 PM)

   

Name   [00000018] Tether Ethernet Adapter

Adapter Type   Not Available

Product Type   Tether Ethernet Adapter

Installed   Yes

PNP Device ID   ROOT\ROOT&QRKIS\0000

Last Reset   5/4/2010 8:08 PM

Index   18

Service Name   qrkis

IP Address   Not Available

IP Subnet   Not Available

Default IP Gateway   Not Available

DHCP Enabled   No

DHCP Server   Not Available

DHCP Lease Expires   Not Available

DHCP Lease Obtained   Not Available

MAC Address   Not Available

Driver   c:\windows\system32\drivers\qrkis.sys (1.1.0.0, 44.54 KB (45,608 bytes), 3/11/2010 5:25 PM)

```

```
NETWORK->PROTOCOL

Name   MSAFD Tcpip [TCP/IP]

Connectionless Service   No

Guarantees Delivery   Yes

Guarantees Sequencing   Yes

Maximum Address Size   16 bytes

Maximum Message Size   0 bytes

Message Oriented   No

Minimum Address Size   16 bytes

Pseudo Stream Oriented   No

Supports Broadcasting   No

Supports Connect Data   No

Supports Disconnect Data   No

Supports Encryption   No

Supports Expedited Data   Yes

Supports Graceful Closing   Yes

Supports Guaranteed Bandwidth   No

Supports Multicasting   No

   

Name   MSAFD Tcpip [UDP/IP]

Connectionless Service   Yes

Guarantees Delivery   No

Guarantees Sequencing   No

Maximum Address Size   16 bytes

Maximum Message Size   63.99 KB (65,527 bytes)

Message Oriented   Yes

Minimum Address Size   16 bytes

Pseudo Stream Oriented   No

Supports Broadcasting   Yes

Supports Connect Data   No

Supports Disconnect Data   No

Supports Encryption   No

Supports Expedited Data   No

Supports Graceful Closing   No

Supports Guaranteed Bandwidth   No

Supports Multicasting   Yes

   

Name   MSAFD Tcpip [TCP/IPv6]

Connectionless Service   No

Guarantees Delivery   Yes

Guarantees Sequencing   Yes

Maximum Address Size   28 bytes

Maximum Message Size   0 bytes

Message Oriented   No

Minimum Address Size   28 bytes

Pseudo Stream Oriented   No

Supports Broadcasting   No

Supports Connect Data   No

Supports Disconnect Data   No

Supports Encryption   No

Supports Expedited Data   Yes

Supports Graceful Closing   Yes

Supports Guaranteed Bandwidth   No

Supports Multicasting   No

   

Name   MSAFD Tcpip [UDP/IPv6]

Connectionless Service   Yes

Guarantees Delivery   No

Guarantees Sequencing   No

Maximum Address Size   28 bytes

Maximum Message Size   63.99 KB (65,527 bytes)

Message Oriented   Yes

Minimum Address Size   28 bytes

Pseudo Stream Oriented   No

Supports Broadcasting   Yes

Supports Connect Data   No

Supports Disconnect Data   No

Supports Encryption   No

Supports Expedited Data   No

Supports Graceful Closing   No

Supports Guaranteed Bandwidth   No

Supports Multicasting   Yes

   

Name   RSVP TCPv6 Service Provider

Connectionless Service   No

Guarantees Delivery   Yes

Guarantees Sequencing   Yes

Maximum Address Size   28 bytes

Maximum Message Size   0 bytes

Message Oriented   No

Minimum Address Size   28 bytes

Pseudo Stream Oriented   No

Supports Broadcasting   No

Supports Connect Data   No

Supports Disconnect Data   No

Supports Encryption   Yes

Supports Expedited Data   Yes

Supports Graceful Closing   Yes

Supports Guaranteed Bandwidth   No

Supports Multicasting   No

   

Name   RSVP TCP Service Provider

Connectionless Service   No

Guarantees Delivery   Yes

Guarantees Sequencing   Yes

Maximum Address Size   16 bytes

Maximum Message Size   0 bytes

Message Oriented   No

Minimum Address Size   16 bytes

Pseudo Stream Oriented   No

Supports Broadcasting   No

Supports Connect Data   No

Supports Disconnect Data   No

Supports Encryption   Yes

Supports Expedited Data   Yes

Supports Graceful Closing   Yes

Supports Guaranteed Bandwidth   No

Supports Multicasting   No

   

Name   RSVP UDPv6 Service Provider

Connectionless Service   Yes

Guarantees Delivery   No

Guarantees Sequencing   No

Maximum Address Size   28 bytes

Maximum Message Size   63.99 KB (65,527 bytes)

Message Oriented   Yes

Minimum Address Size   28 bytes

Pseudo Stream Oriented   No

Supports Broadcasting   Yes

Supports Connect Data   No

Supports Disconnect Data   No

Supports Encryption   Yes

Supports Expedited Data   No

Supports Graceful Closing   No

Supports Guaranteed Bandwidth   No

Supports Multicasting   Yes

   

Name   RSVP UDP Service Provider

Connectionless Service   Yes

Guarantees Delivery   No

Guarantees Sequencing   No

Maximum Address Size   16 bytes

Maximum Message Size   63.99 KB (65,527 bytes)

Message Oriented   Yes

Minimum Address Size   16 bytes

Pseudo Stream Oriented   No

Supports Broadcasting   Yes

Supports Connect Data   No

Supports Disconnect Data   No

Supports Encryption   Yes

Supports Expedited Data   No

Supports Graceful Closing   No

Supports Guaranteed Bandwidth   No

Supports Multicasting   Yes

   

Name   MSAFD NetBIOS [\Device\NetBT_Tcpip_{04C9A986-FD83-448D-8FDB-ABDE8E3E7D9A}] SEQPACKET 7

Connectionless Service   No

Guarantees Delivery   Yes

Guarantees Sequencing   Yes

Maximum Address Size   20 bytes

Maximum Message Size   62.50 KB (64,000 bytes)

Message Oriented   Yes

Minimum Address Size   20 bytes

Pseudo Stream Oriented   No

Supports Broadcasting   No

Supports Connect Data   No

Supports Disconnect Data   No

Supports Encryption   No

Supports Expedited Data   No

Supports Graceful Closing   No

Supports Guaranteed Bandwidth   No

Supports Multicasting   No

   

Name   MSAFD NetBIOS [\Device\NetBT_Tcpip_{04C9A986-FD83-448D-8FDB-ABDE8E3E7D9A}] DATAGRAM 7

Connectionless Service   Yes

Guarantees Delivery   No

Guarantees Sequencing   No

Maximum Address Size   20 bytes

Maximum Message Size   62.50 KB (64,000 bytes)

Message Oriented   Yes

Minimum Address Size   20 bytes

Pseudo Stream Oriented   No

Supports Broadcasting   Yes

Supports Connect Data   No

Supports Disconnect Data   No

Supports Encryption   No

Supports Expedited Data   No

Supports Graceful Closing   No

Supports Guaranteed Bandwidth   No

Supports Multicasting   No

   

Name   MSAFD NetBIOS [\Device\NetBT_Tcpip_{4162D4D6-3707-4A63-9CB6-91CEEB94900D}] SEQPACKET 4

Connectionless Service   No

Guarantees Delivery   Yes

Guarantees Sequencing   Yes

Maximum Address Size   20 bytes

Maximum Message Size   62.50 KB (64,000 bytes)

Message Oriented   Yes

Minimum Address Size   20 bytes

Pseudo Stream Oriented   No

Supports Broadcasting   No

Supports Connect Data   No

Supports Disconnect Data   No

Supports Encryption   No

Supports Expedited Data   No

Supports Graceful Closing   No

Supports Guaranteed Bandwidth   No

Supports Multicasting   No

   

Name   MSAFD NetBIOS [\Device\NetBT_Tcpip_{4162D4D6-3707-4A63-9CB6-91CEEB94900D}] DATAGRAM 4

Connectionless Service   Yes

Guarantees Delivery   No

Guarantees Sequencing   No

Maximum Address Size   20 bytes

Maximum Message Size   62.50 KB (64,000 bytes)

Message Oriented   Yes

Minimum Address Size   20 bytes

Pseudo Stream Oriented   No

Supports Broadcasting   Yes

Supports Connect Data   No

Supports Disconnect Data   No

Supports Encryption   No

Supports Expedited Data   No

Supports Graceful Closing   No

Supports Guaranteed Bandwidth   No

Supports Multicasting   No

   

Name   MSAFD NetBIOS [\Device\NetBT_Tcpip_{C0E9F232-916B-4F09-9A7D-599D41909CDE}] SEQPACKET 2

Connectionless Service   No

Guarantees Delivery   Yes

Guarantees Sequencing   Yes

Maximum Address Size   20 bytes

Maximum Message Size   62.50 KB (64,000 bytes)

Message Oriented   Yes

Minimum Address Size   20 bytes

Pseudo Stream Oriented   No

Supports Broadcasting   No

Supports Connect Data   No

Supports Disconnect Data   No

Supports Encryption   No

Supports Expedited Data   No

Supports Graceful Closing   No

Supports Guaranteed Bandwidth   No

Supports Multicasting   No

   

Name   MSAFD NetBIOS [\Device\NetBT_Tcpip_{C0E9F232-916B-4F09-9A7D-599D41909CDE}] DATAGRAM 2

Connectionless Service   Yes

Guarantees Delivery   No

Guarantees Sequencing   No

Maximum Address Size   20 bytes

Maximum Message Size   62.50 KB (64,000 bytes)

Message Oriented   Yes

Minimum Address Size   20 bytes

Pseudo Stream Oriented   No

Supports Broadcasting   Yes

Supports Connect Data   No

Supports Disconnect Data   No

Supports Encryption   No

Supports Expedited Data   No

Supports Graceful Closing   No

Supports Guaranteed Bandwidth   No

Supports Multicasting   No

   

Name   MSAFD NetBIOS [\Device\NetBT_Tcpip6_{DAD798AD-2482-4DA2-9B0E-DD4910C7D998}] SEQPACKET 0

Connectionless Service   No

Guarantees Delivery   Yes

Guarantees Sequencing   Yes

Maximum Address Size   20 bytes

Maximum Message Size   62.50 KB (64,000 bytes)

Message Oriented   Yes

Minimum Address Size   20 bytes

Pseudo Stream Oriented   No

Supports Broadcasting   No

Supports Connect Data   No

Supports Disconnect Data   No

Supports Encryption   No

Supports Expedited Data   No

Supports Graceful Closing   No

Supports Guaranteed Bandwidth   No

Supports Multicasting   No

   

Name   MSAFD NetBIOS [\Device\NetBT_Tcpip6_{DAD798AD-2482-4DA2-9B0E-DD4910C7D998}] DATAGRAM 0

Connectionless Service   Yes

Guarantees Delivery   No

Guarantees Sequencing   No

Maximum Address Size   20 bytes

Maximum Message Size   62.50 KB (64,000 bytes)

Message Oriented   Yes

Minimum Address Size   20 bytes

Pseudo Stream Oriented   No

Supports Broadcasting   Yes

Supports Connect Data   No

Supports Disconnect Data   No

Supports Encryption   No

Supports Expedited Data   No

Supports Graceful Closing   No

Supports Guaranteed Bandwidth   No

Supports Multicasting   No

   

Name   MSAFD NetBIOS [\Device\NetBT_Tcpip6_{04C9A986-FD83-448D-8FDB-ABDE8E3E7D9A}] SEQPACKET 8

Connectionless Service   No

Guarantees Delivery   Yes

Guarantees Sequencing   Yes

Maximum Address Size   20 bytes

Maximum Message Size   62.50 KB (64,000 bytes)

Message Oriented   Yes

Minimum Address Size   20 bytes

Pseudo Stream Oriented   No

Supports Broadcasting   No

Supports Connect Data   No

Supports Disconnect Data   No

Supports Encryption   No

Supports Expedited Data   No

Supports Graceful Closing   No

Supports Guaranteed Bandwidth   No

Supports Multicasting   No

   

Name   MSAFD NetBIOS [\Device\NetBT_Tcpip6_{04C9A986-FD83-448D-8FDB-ABDE8E3E7D9A}] DATAGRAM 8

Connectionless Service   Yes

Guarantees Delivery   No

Guarantees Sequencing   No

Maximum Address Size   20 bytes

Maximum Message Size   62.50 KB (64,000 bytes)

Message Oriented   Yes

Minimum Address Size   20 bytes

Pseudo Stream Oriented   No

Supports Broadcasting   Yes

Supports Connect Data   No

Supports Disconnect Data   No

Supports Encryption   No

Supports Expedited Data   No

Supports Graceful Closing   No

Supports Guaranteed Bandwidth   No

Supports Multicasting   No

   

Name   MSAFD NetBIOS [\Device\NetBT_Tcpip6_{9A39909F-D481-49A4-AB7C-69B78606BFB1}] SEQPACKET 6

Connectionless Service   No

Guarantees Delivery   Yes

Guarantees Sequencing   Yes

Maximum Address Size   20 bytes

Maximum Message Size   62.50 KB (64,000 bytes)

Message Oriented   Yes

Minimum Address Size   20 bytes

Pseudo Stream Oriented   No

Supports Broadcasting   No

Supports Connect Data   No

Supports Disconnect Data   No

Supports Encryption   No

Supports Expedited Data   No

Supports Graceful Closing   No

Supports Guaranteed Bandwidth   No

Supports Multicasting   No

   

Name   MSAFD NetBIOS [\Device\NetBT_Tcpip6_{9A39909F-D481-49A4-AB7C-69B78606BFB1}] DATAGRAM 6

Connectionless Service   Yes

Guarantees Delivery   No

Guarantees Sequencing   No

Maximum Address Size   20 bytes

Maximum Message Size   62.50 KB (64,000 bytes)

Message Oriented   Yes

Minimum Address Size   20 bytes

Pseudo Stream Oriented   No

Supports Broadcasting   Yes

Supports Connect Data   No

Supports Disconnect Data   No

Supports Encryption   No

Supports Expedited Data   No

Supports Graceful Closing   No

Supports Guaranteed Bandwidth   No

Supports Multicasting   No

   

Name   MSAFD NetBIOS [\Device\NetBT_Tcpip6_{4162D4D6-3707-4A63-9CB6-91CEEB94900D}] SEQPACKET 5

Connectionless Service   No

Guarantees Delivery   Yes

Guarantees Sequencing   Yes

Maximum Address Size   20 bytes

Maximum Message Size   62.50 KB (64,000 bytes)

Message Oriented   Yes

Minimum Address Size   20 bytes

Pseudo Stream Oriented   No

Supports Broadcasting   No

Supports Connect Data   No

Supports Disconnect Data   No

Supports Encryption   No

Supports Expedited Data   No

Supports Graceful Closing   No

Supports Guaranteed Bandwidth   No

Supports Multicasting   No

   

Name   MSAFD NetBIOS [\Device\NetBT_Tcpip6_{4162D4D6-3707-4A63-9CB6-91CEEB94900D}] DATAGRAM 5

Connectionless Service   Yes

Guarantees Delivery   No

Guarantees Sequencing   No

Maximum Address Size   20 bytes

Maximum Message Size   62.50 KB (64,000 bytes)

Message Oriented   Yes

Minimum Address Size   20 bytes

Pseudo Stream Oriented   No

Supports Broadcasting   Yes

Supports Connect Data   No

Supports Disconnect Data   No

Supports Encryption   No

Supports Expedited Data   No

Supports Graceful Closing   No

Supports Guaranteed Bandwidth   No

Supports Multicasting   No

   

Name   MSAFD NetBIOS [\Device\NetBT_Tcpip6_{C0E9F232-916B-4F09-9A7D-599D41909CDE}] SEQPACKET 3

Connectionless Service   No

Guarantees Delivery   Yes

Guarantees Sequencing   Yes

Maximum Address Size   20 bytes

Maximum Message Size   62.50 KB (64,000 bytes)

Message Oriented   Yes

Minimum Address Size   20 bytes

Pseudo Stream Oriented   No

Supports Broadcasting   No

Supports Connect Data   No

Supports Disconnect Data   No

Supports Encryption   No

Supports Expedited Data   No

Supports Graceful Closing   No

Supports Guaranteed Bandwidth   No

Supports Multicasting   No

   

Name   MSAFD NetBIOS [\Device\NetBT_Tcpip6_{C0E9F232-916B-4F09-9A7D-599D41909CDE}] DATAGRAM 3

Connectionless Service   Yes

Guarantees Delivery   No

Guarantees Sequencing   No

Maximum Address Size   20 bytes

Maximum Message Size   62.50 KB (64,000 bytes)

Message Oriented   Yes

Minimum Address Size   20 bytes

Pseudo Stream Oriented   No

Supports Broadcasting   Yes

Supports Connect Data   No

Supports Disconnect Data   No

Supports Encryption   No

Supports Expedited Data   No

Supports Graceful Closing   No

Supports Guaranteed Bandwidth   No

Supports Multicasting   No

   

Name   MSAFD NetBIOS [\Device\NetBT_Tcpip6_{DF6CBA36-17DE-4AB4-8C2E-315E5B38114B}] SEQPACKET 1

Connectionless Service   No

Guarantees Delivery   Yes

Guarantees Sequencing   Yes

Maximum Address Size   20 bytes

Maximum Message Size   62.50 KB (64,000 bytes)

Message Oriented   Yes

Minimum Address Size   20 bytes

Pseudo Stream Oriented   No

Supports Broadcasting   No

Supports Connect Data   No

Supports Disconnect Data   No

Supports Encryption   No

Supports Expedited Data   No

Supports Graceful Closing   No

Supports Guaranteed Bandwidth   No

Supports Multicasting   No

   

Name   MSAFD NetBIOS [\Device\NetBT_Tcpip6_{DF6CBA36-17DE-4AB4-8C2E-315E5B38114B}] DATAGRAM 1

Connectionless Service   Yes

Guarantees Delivery   No

Guarantees Sequencing   No

Maximum Address Size   20 bytes

Maximum Message Size   62.50 KB (64,000 bytes)

Message Oriented   Yes

Minimum Address Size   20 bytes

Pseudo Stream Oriented   No

Supports Broadcasting   Yes

Supports Connect Data   No

Supports Disconnect Data   No

Supports Encryption   No

Supports Expedited Data   No

Supports Graceful Closing   No

Supports Guaranteed Bandwidth   No

Supports Multicasting   No

```

```
NETWORK->WINSOCK

File   c:\windows\system32\winsock.dll

Size   2.80 KB (2,864 bytes)

Version   3.10.0.103

   

File   c:\windows\system32\wsock32.dll

Size   15.00 KB (15,360 bytes)

Version   6.0.6001.18000

```

Those are all the options under Network. If there's any other information you need, then let me know and I'll get it for you. 

Thanks gang. 

iisundefined, who is looking for a good Linux experience.

P.S. If no one can figure anything out, then that's okay. I'll forgive you. But I'll have to try another distro instead and give up on Gentoo. (Already tried Ubuntu via a Wubi install and liked it pretty good, just looking at all the options before I make a final decision on what to install. WiFi did work on that install.)

tl;dr

Can't detect wireless networks on Gentoo being booted from a thumb drive/jump drive/pen drive. Because of inability to detect, can't connect either.

----------

## DONAHUE

boot gentoo, run 

```
lspci -k
```

you should see an entry like this

 *Quote:*   

> 01:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04) 
> 
>    Subsystem: Intel Corporation Dell Latitude D800
> 
>    Kernel driver in use: ipw2100
> ...

 

for network controller. If so is there anything listed after  *Quote:*   

> Kernel driver in use:

  and/or  *Quote:*   

> Kernel modules:

 If so, what?

----------

## iisundefined

I've tried a couple of the different terminals that came with the .iso file that I burned to the drive. They all return with

```
-bash: lspci: command not found
```

----------

## DONAHUE

use 

```
gentoo nox
```

 as your boot command.

Should come to a black command line terminal

```
emerge pciutils

lspci -k

```

----------

## iisundefined

Okay, so I got lspci -k to work. It popped up with about 25 different ones ranging from... I can't tell to 03:01.2. Do you need all of them? 

Or do you just need the one for Network Controller? That's what I'm going to assume. It says 

```
0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Device 4232

Kernel driver in use: iwlagn

Kernel modules: iwlagn
```

----------

## DONAHUE

you have a driver--very good news

do you know if any of the available wifi access points are open or wep protected? wpa protected may be hard

----------

## iisundefined

I think the one that is actually mine is WPA. 

There's usually one open one that I can piggyback on if I absolutely have to, but it's terribly slow. 

But A few minutes later, the following popped up next to livecd ~ #

```
iwlagn 0000:0c:00.0: iwlwifi-5000-2.ucode firmware file req failed: -2

iwlagn 0000:0c:00.0: iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode firmware file req failed: -2

iwlagn 0000:0c:00.0: Could not read microcode: -2
```

----------

## DONAHUE

boot gentoo, run

```
find /lib/firmware -name 'iwl*bin'
```

possible the firmware is not installed which I thought would prevent Driver in use: but..

----------

## iisundefined

Is that from the boot window, or will I do that in the terminal?

----------

## DONAHUE

sorry, either

----------

## iisundefined

Alright. Ran 

```
find /lib/firmware -name 'iwl*bin'
```

So far [as in, since I started typing this on my phone], nothing has happened. It's probably been two or three minutes.

----------

## DONAHUE

meaning a download and copy becomes necessary

http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/?n=Downloads is the page 

iwlwifi-5150-ucode-8.24.2.2.tgz is the file

/lib/firmware the destination (but possibly with intermediate directories)

----------

## DONAHUE

try 

```
find /lib/firmware -name 'iwl*'
```

I have outsmarted myself

looking for iwlwifi-5000-2.ucode answer in seconds

----------

## iisundefined

It returns 

```
/lib/firmware/iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode

/lib/firmware/iwlwifi_4965-2.ucode
```

----------

## DONAHUE

meaning a download and copy becomes necessary

http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/?n=Downloads is the page 

iwlwifi-5150-ucode-8.24.2.2.tgz  is the file

boot gentoo, 

```
cd /lib/firmware

wget http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/iwlwifi/downloads/iwlwifi-5150-ucode-8.24.2.2.tgz /lib/firmware

tar xvjpf iwlwifi-5150-ucode-8.24.2.2.tgz

cp /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-5000-ucode-8.24.2.12/iwlwifi-5000-2.ucode /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-5000-2.ucode
```

----------

## iisundefined

But how do I get to there without an internet connection in the first place? I'm gonna try downloading in windows, and then... putting it on the jump drive with my Gentoo boot file on it?

----------

## DONAHUE

Sorry.

yes download to anything portable if you have winzip or winrar you should be able to get the file out in windows even

----------

## DONAHUE

next run:

```
modprobe -r iwlagn

modprobe iwlagn

emerge --search wpa_supplicant

ifconfig -a
```

hoping to see modprobe succeed, wpa_supplicant installed, ifconfig show interfaces lo, eth0, and maybe eth1

what interfaces are seen?

If wpa_supplicant is not installed:

```
USE="qt4" emerge wpa_supplicant
```

run

```
nano /etc/conf.d/net
```

, add:

 *Quote:*   

> modules_ra0=( "wpa_supplicant" )
> 
> wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"
> 
> wpa_timeout_eth1=15
> ...

 

```
nano /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

add *Quote:*   

> ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel
> 
> update_config=1
> 
> ap_scan=1

 

```
ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.eth1

/etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart
```

run 

```
wpa_gui
```

scan

double click your network and configure your passphrase

connectLast edited by DONAHUE on Thu May 06, 2010 5:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## iisundefined

I haven't done that part yet, because I've been studying for my finals that are tomorrow, but on another forum, someone pointed me to the link here: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Iwlwifi but I'm not sure if that helps, because I don't know how to do two thirds of that stuff.

----------

## DONAHUE

if you have not placed the firmware at /lib/firmware:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -av net-wireless/iwl5150-ucode
```

 may be the easy way to get it. (unless it fetches from the internet).

----------

## iisundefined

Yeah... I think that I might have a bad download or something. It tells me that the command "modprobe" for 

```
modprobe -r iwlagn etc. etc.
```

 isn't found. 

 I'm gonna try one more thing, then (sniff) give up on Gentoo if it doesn't work. At this point, it''s starting to not be worth my effort anymore.

 Thanks for all your help, Donahue.

----------

## DONAHUE

```
modprobe -r iwlagn
```

result is okay just safety to make sure there was none

if 

```
modprobe iwlagn
```

 fails there is a problem

----------

## iisundefined

Yeah. They all failed, as in the command for modprobe couldn't be found.

----------

## DONAHUE

plain old 

```
modprobe
```

should return 

 *Quote:*   

> Usage: modprobe [-v] [-V] [-C config-file] [-n] [-i] [-q] [-b] [-o <modname>] [ --dump-modversions ] <modname> [parameters...]
> 
> modprobe -r [-n] [-i] [-v] <modulename> ...
> 
> modprobe -l -t <dirname> [ -a <modulename> ...]

 

Strange, as the dvd needs modprobe to load the drivers it has loaded for your equipment. 

Maybe a permissions issue, boot with the nox option and try it in the black terminal.

----------

## iisundefined

Yeah. Plain 

```
modname
```

 returns what you put, but doing it with iwlagn doesn't do anything.

----------

## DONAHUE

SORRY

```
modprobe iwlwifi
```

----------

